# Mag623 build



## ipfreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I have been searching/learning from these forums for months now.Though, only a few weeks ago did I sign up for an account because it looked like most of the good parts are only ordered through these great forums . I am very new to flashlight modding and was wondering if anyone could help me.
So far, I have tried the Terralux 5ex drop-in for the 2XAA maglite, the Terralux 300M for the 4D, the malkoff drop-in for the 4 D maglite, and then I jumped into making a 2D MagRop using eneloops. Then, I bought a NiteCore EZ AA to compare. It's really fun and very addicting doing this kind of thing. I can't believe I have already spent so much money!
However, after reading more into other types of maglite mods, I noticed one called the Mag623. This is something that IMO looks awesome. I understand that it's probably not practical due to the short run times but I was looking for something that would "wow" the friends =). The MagRop is cool, but I guess it just isn't "wow" enough for the friends .
In any case, I have a list of things that I "think" I would need for this build. I am not sure if this is all I need or if maybe there is something better.
I would appreciate any help or suggestions anyone could give 

1. 1X cool looking 2D silver maglite "tri-bore" finned head: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156080
2. OSRAM 64623: http://shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=os...=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=osram+64223&_osacat=0
3. AW Driver: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177316
4. Battery Charger: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330342935612
5. Boro Lens: Have this from Rop
6. Alum Reflector: Have this from Rop

In addition to the above, I was looking into some battery packs to power this thing. I found numerous links to LuxLuthers battery packs, though, when I finally made the decision to try to build one of these things I saw that the thread was closed. Would anyone know of anyone else selling battery packs for the Mag623?
If not, it’s ok, I will attempt to build a pack using the elite 1500's. If anyone knows of a better way for the battery pack build or the whole build in general that would be awesome.
I have searched the forums but it looks like most of the information is back in 2008? I could be wrong of course but I just wanted to make sure that the information back then is still current. I also just wanted to say …… these forums are AWESOME!!! 
lovecpf


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 13, 2009)

You might need to check your reflector's bulb opening. The 64623 is pretty large. IIRC, it needs a 12mm bulb opening. There are also other threads about this light, try searching for them. 

Wicked Lasers makes a pack, but from the price and people's reports about how bad their "Torch" is in general, I wouldn't recommend it. You could always go for a 3D, 4 of AW's IMR26500s, some pvc/cardboard and a good Li ion charger. You'll gain a few more minutes of runtime and a couple hundred extra lumens.

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool, thanks!
I will look into that option.


----------



## supasizefries (Jul 13, 2009)

I can only speak for my own experience with Wicked Laser's battery pack. I've had it for a couple months now for my 623 and to date, it works fine. I've charged the pack probably 5-6 times and it works like it should. That being said the Incan authorities here on the forum recommend the 13th cell for the 623 to really shine bright. Also you might want to look into JimmyM's hot wire regulator.


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks!
I looked into the wicked battery pack and for the price it looks great =).
I guess I got a bit more research to do.... Thank you for the heads up on the reflector opening.... Cant believe I missed that one :shakehead


----------



## JimmyM (Jul 13, 2009)

Now with PWM regulation mine and Alan's, the battery pack voltage is not quite so important any more. The more cells you can squeeze into the light, the better. It will add runtime while not over driving the bulb beyond the voltage you set.
I see above that the 13th cell was mentioned. As a previous owner of a Mag623 with the 13th cell. It's a real component in the WOW factor area. There was a post here somewhere (sorry I can't find it immediately) comparing a 12 cell Mag623 to a 13 cell version. BIG difference.
With PWM regulation you can do...
Elite1500 2/3A
3x6 (18 cells) in a 3D
3x8 (24 cells) in a 4D

A no-boring option may be...
Elite1700 AA
3x6 (18 cells) in a 5D
3x7 (21 cells) in a 6D

The Lithium options opened up by AWs 26500 and 26650 cells are...
4x26500s (only 14.8V)
5x26500s May fit in a 4D with a short tail spring
5x26650s in a 5D

The bottom line, however, is that to get more than 8 minutes of run time with the voltage in the WOW range (15.2V), you need to use more cells and PWM regulation.


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

hmm...
Now with that option, it makes me think...
I should really decide on what size host I should use.
The 2D mag was most attractive but now I have to think to maybe get something bigger.....

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## JimmyM (Jul 13, 2009)

ipfreeze said:


> hmm...
> Now with that option, it makes me think...
> I should really decide on what size host I should use.
> The 2D mag was most attractive but now I have to think to maybe get something bigger.....
> ...


That's it, ipfreeze. Drink the Kool-aid. Bigger, brighter, longer lasting.
That's why we're all here.


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> I can only speak for my own experience with Wicked Laser's battery pack. I've had it for a couple months now for my 623 and to date, it works fine. I've charged the pack probably 5-6 times and it works like it should. That being said the Incan authorities here on the forum recommend the 13th cell for the 623 to really shine bright. Also you might want to look into JimmyM's hot wire regulator.



Im trying to weigh my options with the batteries.
Just a quick question, would this battery pack fit in a stock mag host? Or would I need it tri-bored?



> That's it, ipfreeze. Drink the Kool-aid. Bigger, brighter, longer lasting.
> That's why we're all here.


lol, yes, I know what you mean ..... My wife will be taking over our bank account soon  Thank you for all the info!


----------



## Chodes (Jul 13, 2009)

4 x IMR26500s fit in a 3D Mag.

Advantages I see:
No boring required.
Each of the 4 cells can be utilized for other lights 
Easy to replace a cell if needed 
More capacity than NiMh Elites 2/3AA or AA cells. 
"LSD Like" characteristics of the IMR cells. 

I can't see a difference in output when comparing 623 bulb on 15.6V 2/3AA Elite Nimh pack to 623 on 4 x IMR26500. 

The Elite NiMh packs in tri configuration do require triboring the Mag host.
See Fivemegas example here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197038


----------



## lctorana (Jul 13, 2009)

I like that idea.

I've pulled the trigger on a Maxim 623 anyway, but I still like the 3D/IMR concept.


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Chodes said:


> 4 x IMR26500s fit in a 3D Mag.
> 
> Advantages I see:
> No boring required.
> ...



Sweet! Thanks!! Wow, so many options to choose from! I really like the idea of not having to bore out the host... hmm..... what to do what to do :thinking:


----------



## ejot (Jul 14, 2009)

The 3D/4xIMR26500 is a very simple solution. Not a whole lot of creativity needed; you pretty much buy the parts, assemble, and you're done. I just recently chose this route for my first incan build, being a beginner to all this. 

The only real mod work I had to do was reshape the spring to sit at the bottom of the tailcap, and remove the ano there. The total length of the batteries is too long to use the stock spring seat. 

In the past, people have reported a tight or impossible fit of the 26500's in 1" ID PVC tubing as a battery sleeve. I'm not sure if AW's batteries have recently gotten slightly slimmer, or if I found tubing with a slightly larger ID than most, but I didn't have this problem. My batteries were about Ø1.029" and the nominally-1" ID PVC I found was 1.051" ... so it was a very nice, free fit.


----------



## JimmyM (Jul 14, 2009)

ejot said:


> The 3D/4xIMR26500 is a very simple solution. Not a whole lot of creativity needed; you pretty much buy the parts, assemble, and you're done. I just recently chose this route for my first incan build, being a beginner to all this.
> 
> The only real mod work I had to do was reshape the spring to sit at the bottom of the tailcap, and remove the ano there. The total length of the batteries is too long to use the stock spring seat.
> 
> In the past, people have reported a tight or impossible fit of the 26500's in 1" ID PVC tubing as a battery sleeve. I'm not sure if AW's batteries have recently gotten slightly slimmer, or if I found tubing with a slightly larger ID than most, but I didn't have this problem. My batteries were about Ø1.029" and the nominally-1" ID PVC I found was 1.051" ... so it was a very nice, free fit.


Did you mod the switch?
I may try the 4xIMR26500 in a 3D Mag138. Maybe 6xIMR26500 in a 5D, but 3D is a nice size. The 62138 bulb has a nice small filament so it will focus well in a standard size reflector. It works well at 13.8V and 4xIMR26500s will be at 3.48V/ea when it drops out of regulation. The 62138 draws a little less current at a given voltage than the 64623

edit: A compromise might be 5xIMR26500s in a 4D.


----------



## ejot (Jul 14, 2009)

JimmyM said:


> Did you mod the switch?


I am using the AW soft start switch/driver, though I am having some problems with it.

Eventually I'll move up to a regulated output driver, but I'm taking this stuff one step at a time.


----------



## Brewdog2001 (Jul 14, 2009)

Building my Mag623 as follows:



*Maglight D Size Host - Red*
*Mag D Incan Driver/Soft Start & Muti-Level*
*Borofloat Lens*
*Smooth Camless Aluminum Reflector*
*4 AW IMR 26500's*
*PVC pipe as D>C sleeve*
*Osram 64623 Lamp*
Thanks to RichS for his guidance as this is my first incan build.

lovecpf


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 14, 2009)

Brewdog2001 said:


> Building my Mag623 as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What size PVC did you use? Would I be able to purchase it from somewhere like homedepot? Or would this be an online order?

Thanks!


----------



## JimmyM (Jul 14, 2009)

Brewdog2001 said:


> Building my Mag623 as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think you should go regulated. Multiple levels, low voltage warnings, etc. for less money.


----------



## ejot (Jul 14, 2009)

ipfreeze said:


> What size PVC did you use? Would I be able to purchase it from somewhere like homedepot? Or would this be an online order?
> 
> Thanks!


You can pick it up at Home Depot. Just ask for "1-inch PVC pipe, schedule 40" (the white kind). Depending on the manufacturer and batch, AW IMR26500 may be a correct, tight, or impossible fit. Bringing a batt with you may not be a bad idea.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 14, 2009)

ejot said:


> AW IMR26500 may be a correct, tight, or impossible fit. Bringing a batt with you may not be a bad idea.


And if the 26500 doesn't fit, it's a darn sight easier to enlarge with hand tools than a C Mag tube is...


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 14, 2009)

I am a big fan of Li-ion cells. 4 cells are in theory equivalent to 12 NiMH cells, but hold their voltage better under load so they will out perform 13 NiMH cells. 4 cells are easier to work with though and Li-ion have better capacity. The more NiMH cells you use the worse the nightmare of keeping them balanced. I think Li-ion cells are just easier. IMR 26500 are powerful little suckers too! :twothumbs



ipfreeze said:


> What size PVC did you use? Would I be able to purchase it from somewhere like homedepot? Or would this be an online order?



This is standard plumbing supply - homedepot or just about any hardware supply store should be able to help you here.


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 14, 2009)

ejot said:


> You can pick it up at Home Depot. Just ask for "1-inch PVC pipe, schedule 40" (the white kind). Depending on the manufacturer and batch, AW IMR26500 may be a correct, tight, or impossible fit. Bringing a batt with you may not be a bad idea.




Cool! Thanks for the info!
I guess I should order the batteries first, then take a trip out to home depot.
Would lighthound be a good place to get the battery?


Thanks again!


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 21, 2009)

I was thinking of a 2D host and I guess I would have to build my own battery pack. I was thinking of using the ELITE1500 X12 but I am not sure what size heat shrink I should use from CBP. Could anyone give me some in site on this? Sorry, not sure if I should have put this in the battery section or this one. :duh2:

Thanks!


----------



## supasizefries (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought about building my own pack when I initially set out on this build but I ended up just buying one after reading what's involved with making a proper pack. It's best to spot weld the batteries together using tabs to reduce resistance.


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 30, 2009)

ipfreeze said:


> I was thinking of a 2D host and I guess I would have to build my own battery pack. I was thinking of using the ELITE1500 X12 but I am not sure what size heat shrink I should use from CBP. Could anyone give me some in site on this? Sorry, not sure if I should have put this in the battery section or this one. :duh2:
> 
> Thanks!


 
The black 68mm wide stuff will fit over the usual 4 long 2/3A sized cell X 3 sticks configuration and when shrunk nice and tight will be about 1/4mm thick.

Something you might want to think about is getting CBP to make you up 3 sticks of 4 Elite 1500 2/3A cells each and have tabs left on both ends of the sticks. When you get the sticks you'd only need to solder a few tabs together, cap the ends, and shrink wrap it.
If you wanted, you could even add a 13th tabbed cell to the tail of the pack provided you secured it to the rest of the pack properly like the way Lux Luthor did when he was making them.
You would need to use a shorter spring in the tailcap and it would have to sit against the very back of the tailcap but it would work fine if you remove the anodizing from the inside surface of the tailcap.


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 31, 2009)

LumenHound said:


> The black 68mm wide stuff will fit over the usual 4 long 2/3A sized cell X 3 sticks configuration and when shrunk nice and tight will be about 1/4mm thick.
> 
> Something you might want to think about is getting CBP to make you up 3 sticks of 4 Elite 1500 2/3A cells each and have tabs left on both ends of the sticks. When you get the sticks you'd only need to solder a few tabs together, cap the ends, and shrink wrap it.
> If you wanted, you could even add a 13th tabbed cell to the tail of the pack provided you secured it to the rest of the pack properly like the way Lux Luthor did when he was making them.
> You would need to use a shorter spring in the tailcap and it would have to sit against the very back of the tailcap but it would work fine if you remove the anodizing from the inside surface of the tailcap.




Thank you very much, this is just the info I needed.
I bought the wicked laser battery pack to ease the pain but it didn't fit and I ended up having to take the shrink off to get it in the mag tri-bore host. However, I will also order and make my own battery pack. I took apart the wicked one enough to see how its made. I also found that I can pop the top off of a D cell alk batt without anything leaking out. Looks like its just a cap of some sort spot welded to the cell. I guess I can use this as part of my battery pack? Not sure if this is how your supposed to do it but it looks promising... Again, thanks for the info, it helped a lot!!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm surprised that the Wicked Laser pack didn't fit in your tri-bore host.I believe supasizefries used one in his '623 with no problem.


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 31, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I'm surprised that the Wicked Laser pack didn't fit in your tri-bore host.I believe supasizefries used one in his '623 with no problem.



Yea, I believe I may have gotten one that was slightly off. Not sure what the correct word for it would be :shakehead.. It was the third row on the battery pack that was getting stuck. I would just buy another pack but I figured, I better just learn how to do it.

Would anyone have an idea how to get more throw out of the 623? I've tried searching for aspheric lenses for incan bulbs but got mixed results. Some say it works but some say it doesn't because of how the filament is and normally works best with LED lights. Is there a different way to get a more focus beam on the 623? I currently have a SMO reflector and the bulb sits in. I can get a focus but not that great.


Thanks!


----------



## supasizefries (Jul 31, 2009)

That's odd the pack doesn't fit. Like Andreas said, mine fit with no problem. I guess the 3rd row was probably not straight? 

You could look for one of FM's throwmaster heads for throw.


----------



## Chodes (Jul 31, 2009)

ipfreeze said:


> Yea, I believe I may have gotten one that was slightly off. Not sure what the correct word for it would be :shakehead.. It was the third row on the battery pack that was getting stuck. I would just buy another pack but I figured, I better just learn how to do it.
> 
> Would anyone have an idea how to get more throw out of the 623? I've tried searching for aspheric lenses for incan bulbs but got mixed results. Some say it works but some say it doesn't because of how the filament is and normally works best with LED lights. Is there a different way to get a more focus beam on the 623? I currently have a SMO reflector and the bulb sits in. I can get a focus but not that great.
> 
> ...



Yep! Use a different bulb!
I have used 64623/64432/64440/64458/62138 bulbs. 64623 is by far the , most flood.
62138 or 64458 is what I would suggest if you want a tighter focus with similar output.
62138 will need less volts and will not be as bright.
64458 will need more volts and will be brighter.

62138 and 64458 both focus with a noticeable hotspot in a stock mag head and even more so with a 2.5 throwmaster head.

Osram 64623 Stock Mag Head, SMO reflector






Osram 62138 Stock Mag Head, SMO reflector:






Full set of beamshots:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2661102#post2661102


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 31, 2009)

Chodes said:


> Yep! Use a different bulb!
> I have used 64623/64432/64440/64458/62138 bulbs. 64623 is by far the , most flood.
> 62138 or 64458 is what I would suggest if you want a tighter focus with similar output.
> 62138 will need less volts and will not be as bright.
> ...




Whoa cool!
Sounds like the 64458 is what I would want to use =).
hmmm... but how to get 21v into a 2D? I guess I will have to research this more, thanks for the heads up! This is awesome info!


----------



## Chodes (Jul 31, 2009)

Feel free to ask - there are many more experience people on these forums but I have put considerable thought into all the possible configurations of these big Osram bulbs and tried quite a few. 

You won't get 21v in a 2D. Not with any decent current ability.
I have a 2.25D that fits 15.6v pack using 13 x 2/3AA.
There is no space for extra cells.


Here is what can be done with Elite 1500mAh 2/3A cells:

* For 2D host (tribore configuration)
* 13.2V (11 cells) 
* 14.4V (12 cells) 
* 15.6V (13 cells) (Has cell built in tailcap with spring - You need to remove inside tailcap anodize/paint)

For 3D Host (tribore configuration)
* 16.8V (14 cells) 
* 18.0V (15 cells) 
* 19.2V (16 cells) 
* 20.4V (17 cells) 
* 21.6V (18 cells) *

Here is what can be done with Elite 1700 mAh AA cells

* For 3D Host (4 wide needs Quad Bore) 
* 13.2V (11 cells - 4 wide-1 dummy) 
* 14.4V (12 cells - 4 wide) 
* 15.6V (12 cells - 4 wide + 13th 1700mAh 4/5 SubC in tailcap) (Has contact strips/spring, but you need to remove inside tailcap anodizing/paint)

For 4D Host (4 wide needs Quad Bore)
* 14.4V (12 cells - 3 wide) 
* 15.6V (12 cells - 3 wide + 13th 1700mAh 4/5 SubC) 
* 16.8V (14 cells - 4 wide) 
* 19.2V (16 cells - 4 wide) *

(copied from an old sales thread - these are no longer available from that supplier, good reference though) 

Referring to above , I believe makes a good case for IMR26500s.
4 in a 3D with AW softsart - 64623
4 in a 3D with JimmyM or AlanB regulator - 64623/62138 or any lower volt bulb.
5 in a 4D with AW sofstart or JimmyM/AlanB - 64458 or any lower volts.

If you really want shortest possible 100W or more Incan, 62138 in a tribored 2D or a short ellephant body would b my suggestion.


----------



## ipfreeze (Jul 31, 2009)

Chodes said:


> Feel free to ask - there are many more experience people on these forums but I have put considerable thought into all the possible configurations of these big Osram bulbs and tried quite a few.
> 
> You won't get 21v in a 2D. Not with any decent current ability.
> I have a 2.25D that fits 15.6v pack using 13 x 2/3AA.
> ...





This is AWESOME information!!!
Shucks, I cannot use my 2D host, I guess I'm going to have to spend more money on a 3D host =)... You just saved me hours of research, thank you so much!


----------



## Chodes (Jul 31, 2009)

ipfreeze said:


> This is AWESOME information!!!
> Shucks, I cannot use my 2D host, I guess I'm going to have to spend more money on a 3D host =)... You just saved me hours of research, thank you so much!



You're welcome.
I did not even mention 62138 in a Short Elephant.

A lot more expensive compared to a 3D , not much more than a bored host.
I use 4 x 18650 IMR with AW sofstarter and 62138.

edit: *4 x Sony 18650 LIMN*. Not sure if 4 x AW IMR18650 might be just a bit too high volts?

Smaller than 2D:





Fits in one of these nicely:


----------



## supasizefries (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn that short Elle is badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 31, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> That's odd the pack doesn't fit. Like Andreas said, mine fit with no problem. I guess the 3rd row was probably not straight?
> 
> You could look for one of FM's throwmaster heads for throw.



The problem with the WL packs is QC, both in terms of cell alignment, and doing the cycle/conditioning runs to find the occasional bad cell. Some packs are great, others not. It is a tight fit in a tri-bored mag.

Wow, Chodes, you are getting serious having padded carry bags for the babies!!! I love it!


----------



## Brewdog2001 (Aug 20, 2009)

Brewdog2001 said:


> Building my Mag623 as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Update on my progess: After much wait time, I finally recieved my reflector from litho. While waiting and pondering such questions as "Do I really need a Throw Master?" I decided that getting the Throw Master would help shape the beam comming out the end of my beast. So I have ordered a Throw Master 2.5" head from Fivemega, and am awaiting its arrival. Once I have it in my hands, my beast can spring to life. 


Pics and beamshots to come.....Stay tuned.



-Brewdog2001


lovecpf


----------



## ipfreeze (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet!

Can't wait to see your pics/beamshots!


I finished my 623 build.... I was thinking of using a different head like the one from FM to but haven't gotten around to it because I started looking into LED mods. I love the brightness of incan and the power of the 623 is just crazyness! However, it seems like LED is the way to go for run time and brightness. Although, I am very new to this so what do I know? I just love coming here and reading about new mods and looking at pics of peoples modded lights and beam shots. The amount of help I get from everyone here is also the best!


lovecpf


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 20, 2009)

Chodes said:


> (copied from an old sales thread


Indeed it was...it's fine to give a credit link to the thread.



Chodes said:


> these are no longer available from that supplier, good reference though)



Not accurate, as I have continued to make packs for people. I am just more selective and based upon my time/interest.


----------



## Chodes (Aug 20, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Indeed it was...it's fine to give a credit link to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Not accurate, as I have continued to make packs for people. I am just more selective and based upon my time/interest.




Ok. I did not "name names" to avoid you being flooded with unwanted requests.
I'll link to the thread in future , it really is a good Mag cell fitment reference guide.


----------

